# What is your favorite tool?



## Double-A

This might sound silly, but I hate Channel-Lock brand slip joint piers in all standard sizes. The jaws are too shallow.

As a service plumber I preferred Wilde brand slip-joint pliers to Douglas, but both are good.

My favorite tools however were a tiny 6" pair of Wilde and a 4" pair of Channel-Lock Brand slip-joint pliers along with my 4" Nourows brand (long since out of production) adjustable wrench. Those three tools would let me get in really tight spaces and work without being bulky or too wimpy for the job.

What tool in your tool box would you hate to be without, not because you have to go and replace it, but because you feel like your hands are tied behind your back without them? In other words, what is you favorite tool in the tool bag?


----------



## 22rifle

Rothenberger 10" sj pliers.


----------



## service guy

The tool that is always in my hand is my 10" channelocks. I also use my small 6" channelocks, 6-in-1 screwdriver and needlenose pliers all the time. Those 4 tools are in the front pockets of my work bag as they get used all day long constantly.


----------



## gear junkie

12" channel locks, lenox 9 in 1 screwdriver, and craftsman 8" cresent wrench.

I change my early statement. My 2 favorite tools are my k60 and seesnake. I don't use them on a day to day basis but I know I can alway depend on them.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

*Basin wrench.*
*Though I agree channel locks are universally the most used plumbing tool, a basin wrench is one of those tools you just can't be a plumber without.*


----------



## Herk

My brain. None of my other tools will work without it.


----------



## nhmaster3015

My hands. without them most of my other tools are useless.

Wize cracks aside, I love my Lennox 9 in 1 screwdriver, my Lennox torpedo level and My Lennox hand held torch with auto lite.


----------



## drtyhands

Plumb-bob on a gammon reel in my bags for years has been my favorite attention getter when there is a new apprentice/journeyman even another Plumbing Contractor around.You have no idea how many plumbers can get years under their belt in construction and not know how they can improve skill and efficiency with one.
Although laser's are making them,string and snap lines dated.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

nhmaster3015 said:


> My hands. without them most of my other tools are useless.
> 
> Wize cracks aside, I love my Lennox 9 in 1 screwdriver, my Lennox torpedo level and My Lennox hand held torch with auto lite.


*I have to second that.*

*Just picked one up about 6 months ago.*
*It won't warp from torque on hex bolts, has 3/8", 5/15" & 1/4" sizes on hex for all no-hubs & zip screws.*

*I got so sick and tired of grabbing whatever was on the counter at the supplies every time the damned things start slipping on hex heads from warping.*


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

drtyhands said:


> Plumb-bob on a gammon reel in my bags for years has been my favorite attention getter when there is a new apprentice/journeyman even another Plumbing Contractor around.You have no idea how many plumbers can get years under their belt in construction and not know how they can improve skill and efficiency with one.
> Although laser's are making them,string and snap lines dated.


*Oh yes, my ten yr old lovers him too! :blink:*


----------



## uaplumber

My pen is the first tool I love. With it I can take down job information and write out work orders. Then I can write down what materials and time I have spent on the job (until I go F/R). Then I can write my happy customer a bill to pay me for my work. Heck, I'll even let my customer use my favorite tool to write me a check after. What can I say, I share my tools!. All kidding aside, I love my Lennox B-Tank kit. I love fire and can't get enough of soldering.


----------



## user4

My line laser is by far my favorite tool, comes in very handy for setting heights on multiple control valves or body sprays.


----------



## smellslike$tome

Whichever one will get that little thingamajig to do whatever it is I want it to do.

Actually the things that might be the most versatile in my bag and would be sorely missed if I could no longer have them are a set of cheap, $5.00 picks. I use these things for numerous tasks. I especially like them for those $99.00 lav pop up assembly cleanings. I take the right angle pick, stick it down there, rotate it 4 or 5 times and most of the time the entire wad of hair plus whatever else is with it comes out in one disgusting piece :icon_cheesygrin:.


----------



## Plumberman

I love my Makita AVT sawzall. Hand tools I would have to say my basin wrench and my faucet wrench set. That doubles as my element and shower wrenchs.


----------



## Ron

The water meter key, can be a pain shutting off the meter if there is no house side valve, especially if the valve has not been turned in like years.


----------



## service guy

Today I bought one of those Ridgid LARGE jaw basin wrenches along with a regular basin wrench to replace my old one which I bent last week doing something I shouldn't have with it.:whistling2: I never had one, but a few times recently the regular basin wrench jaw was too small for what I needed. I love tools. I have about 14 power tools on the truck at all times and about 200 hand tools...plumbing is fun that way.:thumbup:


----------



## Ron

You can't work without a flashlight, I use mine everyday.


----------



## Plumberman

Sledge hammer comes in handy as well. Busting concrete, busting old cast pipe, walls:whistling2:


----------



## ILPlumber

My favorite is prolly the cell phone. With it I can get unlimited manpower and whatever I need to complete the task. 

As far as plumbing tools it would be the battery pro-press. Thousands of fittings made up. 0 leaks. They need to put wheels on the case though


----------



## Song Dog

I have 5 that stands out.
1- Spartan 2001
2-cast Iron Cutters
3-Mil. Roto Hammer
4-The very small channel locks
5-Leatherman

Flashlight is the Streamlight Ultra Stinger 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## 3KP

Milwaukee super hawg drill :thumbup: plenty on drilling power with out the kick!
Milwaukee 28V cordless :thumbup:kit used daily!
And what ever tool that I find and no one claims while I'm on the job. Of couse after asking everyone and a 24 hr period has gone past:yes:.


----------



## service guy

My most recent favorite toy is the new HILTI TE-70 rotary hammer I bought on E-bay...its one badass concrete drilling machine!:tank:


----------



## user4

Most of my power tools are made by Hilti, my cordless drill, both my rotary hammers, my impact driver, my sawzall, my angle grinder, and my line laser.


----------



## service guy

Thats my next purchase, I'll be by replacing my old, beat-up Dewalt with a HILTI cordless drill.


----------



## gear junkie

Glad to see you listened to us Carl. That be the last masonary drill you'll ever buy.


----------



## Herk

I like a lot of other tools besides my brain.

My 14-in-1 screwdriver is great. I like that the cap swivels so I can put pressure on with one hand while turning with the other.

I like the transit that I got before I switched to service. Not a lot of use for it in service.

I love the Dremel. I first used one in 1969, as I recall, to cut a screwdriver slot in the bolt from the BMW sidestand that I didn't put up because I couldn't see it under the cylinder. I got to use that a few more times over the next 16 years. Currently, I probably have at least four or five moto-tools around. Great for cutting just about anything with a carbide wheel.

I really like the Ridgid Faucet and Sink Installer tool. Wouldn't you know that it would be a Moen faucet from Homey that had an idiotic nut on the sprayer escutcheon that nothing would fit? Most of the time, the Ridgid tool works excellently, and I really like its ability to turn off stop knobs without breaking them.


----------



## user4

service guy said:


> Thats my next purchase, I'll be by replacing my old, beat-up Dewalt with a HILTI cordless drill.


Spend the money to get the Nimh batteries, well worth it.


----------



## gear junkie

service guy said:


> Thats my next purchase, I'll be by replacing my old, beat-up Dewalt with a HILTI cordless drill.


Hilti cordless sucks, stick with dewalt.


----------



## user4

gear junkie said:


> Hilti cordless sucks, stick with dewalt.


We'll agree to disagree.


----------



## para1

Cell phone credit card scanner #1 My other favorite tool, we'll leave that one alone I've gotten in enough trouble this week.:whistling2:


----------



## gear junkie

What no picture? LOL


----------



## 22rifle

gear junkie said:


> What no picture? LOL


Don't know about you, but I am not really all that interested in seeing pictures of para's "tool".


----------



## Bill

Just purchased 2 of these, 1/2" and 3/4" cant believe these things! Wish I had one sooner!


----------



## Ron

USP45 said:


> Just purchased 2 of these, 1/2" and 3/4" cant believe these things! Wish I had one sooner!



I knew it, I just knew it. What did I tell you :laughing:


----------



## Marlin

Ok, not really but I do have one on my truck and the reactions are often priceless when it comes out.
I think my reciprocating saw may well be my most used tool. Very rarely does a job go by when I'd be sunk without it.


----------



## Proud Plumber

Mine is the knipex slipjoint pliers, I highly reccomend. The germans did well designing these. I also have gotten addicted to the snap-on ratcheting driver. Mine has different extensions tips in handle. I find myself grabbing it before the cordless lately for some things.


----------



## jrsaltz

My SR-60 locator is my favorite tool on the truck. This thing is a life saver at times. 

It is used often and helps aid in selling additional work. I love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood

*I'm gonna say GPS!*
I have lots of tools and the ones I have are all keepers or I would have weeded them out. Day to day I can say I use GPS on almost every call.


----------



## That One Guy

My small tool bag that I carry to the door on my shoulder. Holds all the basic's and not to heavy. I dont have to look and then go get tools, I just dig in and keep the bigger tools in the van. 

My favorate tool would be my smooth jaw channel locks just because theyre cool. I had them smoothed out at a machine shop for things like flushometers, stops, etc. I always hate seeing teeth marks from the guy before me. I dont use my smooth pipe wrench any more.


----------



## user4

That One Guy said:


> My small tool bag that I carry to the door on my shoulder. Holds all the basic's and not to heavy. I dont have to look and then go get tools, I just dig in and keep the bigger tools in the van.
> 
> My favorate tool would be my smooth jaw channel locks just because theyre cool. I had them smoothed out at a machine shop for things like flushometers, stops, etc. I always hate seeing teeth marks from the guy before me. I dont use my smooth pipe wrench any more.


You can buy smooth jaw Channelocks from any tool supply, I think it is a model number 437.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

My tri-set of Knipex locking pliers, from Germany.


Practically have those in my hands every day, making me money.









Picture shown is not the locking type like I own.


Great for cranking dielectrics down


----------



## That One Guy

Killertoiletspider said:


> You can buy smooth jaw Channelocks from any tool supply, I think it is a model number 437.


Yeah but I have several pairs of the same channel lock and my buddy works at the shop so he just does it for free. Good point though!


----------



## plumbingpaul

*favorite tool*

I also love knipex pliers I was using them long before I was a plumber when I was working at a gold mine and they are in my coveralls everyday. I like Millwakee power tools they never let me down and the 28 volt can power through and the new 18 lith batterys last a long time between charges.


----------



## 422 plumber

My 18 volt Ridgid flashlight. I do my best work in the dark, but for plumbing, I need light:jester:


----------



## ASUPERTECH

Leatherman $=35.00
Husky Razor knife $=15.00
My Price Book $= Priceless


----------



## frisco kid

I'm kind of fond of my Channel Lock crescent wrenches, especially the two smallest sizes I like how the jaws open wide and taper towards the tip so they can get into tucked away locations.


----------



## Airgap

I like my new fatmax rolling toolbox.


----------



## Protech

Sr-60?!?!? When did they come out with that. I thought I was cutting edge with the sr-20s. What is the difference between the 20 and the 60?

My favorite small tool would have to be my Milwaukee V28 Kit. 4+ year old batteries and the tools still pull like a tractor trailer.



jrsaltz said:


> My SR-60 locator is my favorite tool on the truck. This thing is a life saver at times.
> 
> It is used often and helps aid in selling additional work. I love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## ASUPERTECH

frisco kid said:


> I'm kind of fond of my Channel Lock crescent wrenches, especially the two smallest sizes I like how the jaws open wide and taper towards the tip so they can get into tucked away locations.


 Just got a couple myself. They are really nice. Definetly become my go to crescent.:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

My favorite tool is the one i dont have to walk back to the truck to get.


----------



## Blackhawks16

I do a lot of layout work and my rotary laser saves me an uncountable amount of time. Also I don't know many plumbers that don't keep a cordless sawzall within arms reach on a job, so those would be my top two.


----------



## TradeQualified

*What is your favourite tool?*

All right guys, lets started a new thread here.
What is your favorite tool in your tool box? you mus have a special tool, that is handed my your master, or a special one your wife bought you for Xmas, come on let us know.

Mine is a screw driver set that my old man left me before he retired. Don't use them much but........


----------



## ILPlumber

I think there is already a thread on this.


----------



## uaplumber

I did some quick searching but couldn't find it.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Lennox 9 in one screwdriver


----------



## Airgap

There's a 7 page thread in the plumbing tool and equipment forum. It's about 5 threads down from the top of the page.


----------



## ILPlumber

Back to d top for trade qualified.

My favorite tool is teh interwebs:thumbup:

If I ever wonder about something, I just turn to the mighty PZ:yes:


----------



## Bill

There is a thread already started, and remarkably its with the exact same title too.

merged.


----------



## user4

Now that you merged it you might want to move it.


----------



## Bill

Thanks KTS! yeh, plumbing tools and equipment may be a better area huh?

PS: Who ever checks to see if a mod placed a thread in the right area anyway?


----------



## pauliplumber

Love the Milwaukee hackzall. Great tool for a service plumber. :thumbsup:


----------



## gladerunner

big ax


----------



## JK949

pauliplumber said:


> Love the Milwaukee hackzall. Great tool for a service plumber. :thumbsup:



Are the skinny blades as good as a tiny tim? 

One of my biggest frustrations on re-route jobs is cutting tight manifolds. About a month ago I was telling a co-worker I wanted a small, cordless jigsaw to help manifolds go faster. Then I saw the Hackzall with the skinny blade option. It's perked some interest at our shop but no one has taken the plunge yet.

My current favorite tool is my Ridgid 12v L/I screwdriver set. A lifesaver in tight spots, when a hammer drill is too much.


----------



## TDB

15# sledge hammer


----------



## user823

Just ordered the new M12 Hackzall kit, I checked it out at Ferguson the other day, tried it and liked it. Got a good deal through Northern Tool and free shipping, Fits in the tool bag, 80 cuts on 1 1/2 pvc on one charge. I couldn't take it anymore, had to have it. LOL


----------



## PlumberWhoCares

Anything cordless tops my list.


----------



## JK949

My co-worker just got the 12v 4 piece combo kit. The hackzall looks hot, I'm going to order one, and some 1/2 wide 24 tpi blades. T

he robo-cutters would only be useful for new-construction or re-models. My Ridgid's are much more cost-effective, a squirt of WD-40 keeps them happy.


----------



## user823

Got the new hackzall today, wow it's great. A sawzall that fits in my tool bag! Very powerful and small, I like it!


----------



## Bollinger plumber

I like my insight vision camera with its rechargeable battery and dvd recorder. takes all the guess work out and the homeowners love watching the dirty movies.


----------



## user823

ironranger said:


> Just ordered the new M12 Hackzall kit, I checked it out at Ferguson the other day, tried it and liked it. Got a good deal through Northern Tool and free shipping, Fits in the tool bag, 80 cuts on 1 1/2 pvc on one charge. I couldn't take it anymore, had to have it. LOL



Forgot to tell, I got the hackzall last week. Used it on one small pvc job already. Man, what a great little tool! No regrets with this one.:thumbup:


----------



## trick1

I almost bought one. I ended up with the Ridgid Fuego corded mini recip saw. Really short stroke, great in tight spots. It's always been a slippery slope for me. I love the portability of cordless but I like the constant power of the corded models. I like the Milwaukee though. I might pick it up!


----------

